# SGX Euro Stoxx 50 Futures Contract



## Zak (2 December 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone can advise when or if the Singapore Exchange has commenced trading the Euro Stoxx 50 index futures contract.  They advised in the media mid year that it would be available in the later half of the year.  I have emailed them numerous times with no reply.  If anyone is in the know it would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Zak:


----------



## Zak (4 December 2010)

I have answered my own post, the SGX emailed me today, they are commencing the Euro Stoxx 50 on Monday 6/12/2010.


----------

